#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Shell MESC,who can help me ?

## ultrastar

Now,I really want have the whole MESC system. Does anybody can help me ? :Cool: 

See More: Shell MESC,who can help me ?

----------


## ultrastar

Does anybody can help me ?Thanks........

----------


## getfredin

Refer DEP 31.38.01.15. You will find the "Piping Class Specification for Exploration & Production". it is were all the MESC numbers are referred for different pressure class.

try to get MS word copy of DEP standard instead of PDF. In PDF you can only see what all are the piping classes. you cannot view the classes as these files are embedded(linked) in that. I am also looking to for this word copy. DEPs available in this blog or internet is pdf to my understanding.

if someone gets the word copy pls let me know.

----------


## garimidisunilkumar

Hi,

Good Day.

Please find LINK to some of the MESC Standards in my possession.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Have a nice time.

Regards,

----------


## inconel

Hello garimidisunilkumar,

Thanks a lot for your share.

Regards,

----------


## Mohammad70

Thank you very much Garimidisunilkumar.

----------


## zorran

Many, many thanks !

----------


## shahmiri

you are fantastic buddy

----------


## chunghuuhien

> Hi,
> 
> Good Day.
> 
> Please find LINK to some of the MESC Standards in my possession.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Please update link for me. The link is die!
Many thanks

----------


## chunghuuhien

Please, you can upload again MESC Standard!!!
Many thanks

----------


## rcornelisz

Hi garimidisunilkumar, 

Would you kindly reupload the MESC.rar?

Thank you,
Ronnie

----------


## coolmib

> Hi,
> 
> Good Day.
> 
> Please find LINK to some of the MESC Standards in my possession.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Anyone can Reupload this file .. pls..

----------


## ehtisham

if you guys want any specific  MESC let me know

See More: Shell MESC,who can help me ?

----------


## kanil

Share complete MESC

Thanks

----------


## kanil

Share complete MESC

Thanks

----------


## khalid655

Share complete MESC

Thanks

----------


## ehtisham

i cant upload all

----------


## kanil

pl share complete MESC

Thanks

----------


## kanil

pl share complete MESC

Thanks

----------


## garimidisunilkumar

Thanks Ehtisham.

----------


## hamid1469

Please share
thank you

----------


## ehtisham

NOW DEP V 37 is latest

----------


## kanil

What is use without sharing

thanks

----------


## kanil

What is use without sharing

thanks

----------


## aidini

Dear *Ehtisham*



Could you please share M E S C - SPE- 77 300 ?See More: Shell MESC,who can help me ?

----------


## aidini

Dear *Ehtisham*

Could you please share M E S C - SPE- 77 300 ?

----------


## ehtisham

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cytech

Dear All
Kindly please share SHELL MESC instrument and Electrical for my reference.
Regards
Cy

----------


## cytech

Dear All
Kindly please share SHELL MESC instrument and Electrical for my reference.
Regards
Cy

----------


## venk0jay

thanks

----------


## kanil

pl share latest complete  MESC Spec

thanks in Advance

----------


## ishaksaban

pl share spe 77/300

----------


## ehtisham

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## slan79

Dear Ehtisham
have you 2015 edition of 76/204? should be last amendment of ASTM B366..

Thanks for your help

----------


## ehtisham

> Dear Ehtisham
> have you 2015 edition of 76/204? should be last amendment of ASTM B366..
> 
> Thanks for your help



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





Have 2014 edition

----------


## khalid655

Dear ehtisham,

I shall be very thankful to you if you please provide me with the link for shell DEP latest.

----------


## ehtisham

> Dear ehtisham,
> 
> I shall be very thankful to you if you please provide me with the link for shell DEP latest.



which DEP??See More: Shell MESC,who can help me ?

----------


## aidini

Dear Ehtisham,

Could you please share MESC 68 . 51/001 and 68 . 71/001 ?
Regards,

----------


## madrdx

Dear Ehtisham,

Could you please share SHELL MESC 76, 77 & 85 for raw material.

Also can you let me know where i can procure the whole shell standard. for SHELL MESC 76, 77 & 85.

Regards,

Rafid

----------


## madrdx

> which DEP??



Dear Ehtisham,

Could you please share SHELL MESC 76, 77 & 85 for raw material.

Also can you let me know where i can procure the whole shell standard. for SHELL MESC 76, 77 & 85.

Regards,

Rafid

----------


## gs153

Please share NACE Publication 02107 Coatings for Protection of Threaded Fastener. thanks

----------


## akashdruva892

Can you be specific Which version and For which Material U need MESC SPE

----------


## aidini

MESC 68 . 51/001 and 68 . 71/001 please.

----------


## saeid1355

MESC Total
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saeid1355

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohammad70

Thanks a lot.

----------


## sambun

Thank Saeid1355 !

----------


## aidini

Thank you Saeid.

Could you please share MESC 68 . 51/001 and 68 . 71/001 ?

----------


## magdy_eng

many thanks

See More: Shell MESC,who can help me ?

----------


## akashdruva892

Slan

hope here it is recent 76/204-16

----------


## Mechen

HELL MESC SPE 77 Serials, 13c Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: 9a9f
If download have trouble, please contact me (mechen002991@gmail.com), I can sent to you.

----------


## Mechen

SHELL MESC SPE 77 Serials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

Password: 9a9f

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot once more

----------


## kanil

> HELL MESC SPE 77 Serials, 13c Edition
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



pl upload as .rar in one file


thanks

----------


## kanil

> HELL MESC SPE 77 Serials, 13c Edition
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



pl send me at 

kanil009@yahoo.co.in

----------


## smahesh070

links are invalid. can you reupload?

----------


## gkmeera

pls. provide MESC SPE 74/001 latest edition . thnx.

----------


## zuberq8

dear all*
kindly share "MESC SPE 85" full latest version.
Many thanks in advance.

----------


## imp

I need SPE 77/306

Please Could anyone help me?

Thanks

----------


## inconel

Available on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nnarvind

Unable to download * kindly upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Thank you

See More: Shell MESC,who can help me ?

----------


## sonkimloai

Hi everyone,
Could you please share Shell Mesc Group 77?

Thanks!

Sonnmt

----------


## nnarvind

Kindly upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Irfan Arifin

Please share MESC SPE 77/306 or MESC SPE 77/200

----------

